# pretty sure its a big channel but tell me what you think



## leggman (Jul 16, 2010)

Read alot of posts on here about the differences between channel and blue cats after we caught these fish. I thought the big fish, 15 lbs, my buddy caught was definitely a blue but after what I read I seriously doubt it. I know you are suppose to be able to tell by the anal fin curvature, round for channels and straight for blues. The two smaller fish that my other buddy and I caught were 9 lbs. and you can definitely tell by the anal fin they are channels but the big one looks kind of straight in the pic to me. Tell me what you think. Much appreciated! By the way my scale is an older spring scale so feel free to comment on the weights if you think they might be off. Will be getting some new digitals soon. 

15 lbs







same fish different view








My 9 lbs








buddies 9 lbs


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

very nice channel!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice channels!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome channels!


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

good looking cats


channels if you ask me


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats! Those are some beautiful channels.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Great fish and great photos. Tell me how you were rigged, where they were caught, what bait you used, and what time you are picking me up next time!


----------



## leggman (Jul 16, 2010)

We caught them on bluegill cutbait, no weight, 5/0 octopus hook in about 11 ft creek channel. As for the where.... keepin that to myself. We actually lost some that felt as big or bigger. You know how that goes, the ones you lose are always the biggest. We were geared up for bass fishin and only had 8 lb line. They would run us straight to the boat and break us off on the bottom of the boat and anchor lines. These guys fight like crazy. We will be going back this weekend and will be geared up accordingly. Can't handle another line break.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

leggman said:


> We caught them on bluegill cutbait, no weight, 5/0 octopus hook in about 11 ft creek channel. As for the where.... keepin that to myself. We actually lost some that felt as big or bigger. You know how that goes, the ones you lose are always the biggest. We were geared up for bass fishin and only had 8 lb line. They would run us straight to the boat and break us off on the bottom of the boat and anchor lines. These guys fight like crazy. We will be going back this weekend and will be geared up accordingly. Can't handle another line break.


Wise man not tellin about your spots, That is why i never fish in a boat the big fish always seem to find the anchor rope, inless your fishing the river, they always seem to fight downstream so you dont usualy have to worry about ropes.


----------



## leggman (Jul 16, 2010)

Don't have much choice on the boat thing. Only way to get to where we are catchin em. We are geared up now so we should be able to turn em. 8 lb makes for alot of fun but you just can't steer em where you want. A couple of times we had our poles in the water to the reel just to keep em from snaggin the bottom of the boat, the underside is alum and has rivets and dings in it. Well needless to say, we learned our lesson the heart breaking way.lol We plan on pullin anchor lines this time. Headin out Sunday. Already caught the bait so I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Great post leggman and thanks for the infomation.


----------

